# Regular Season Game 71 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Milwaukee Bucks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(44-26)/(25-43)*

When/Where:
*Monday, March 26, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Williams / Redd / Bell / Ilyasova / Skinner*



*PREVIEW

After blowing an opportunity to secure a playoff berth, the Houston Rockets get another chance on Monday when they host the struggling and short-handed Milwaukee Bucks.

Houston (44-26) could have clinched a playoff spot with a win combined with a Golden State loss Sunday, but the Rockets blew a 12-point second-half lead before falling 106-94 to the New Orleans Hornets.

Later on Sunday night, the Warriors lost 115-113 to the Los Angeles Lakers.

Tracy McGrady scored 31 points for Houston, but the Hornets rallied to take a six-point lead early in the fourth quarter. The Rockets pulled within a point five different times, but couldn't gain the lead get and saw their five-game winning streak end.

Yao Ming added 16 points, but only had one basket after the opening minute of the second half. He is averaging 21.3 points in 11 games since returning from a broken bone below his right knee.

"I believe I can make those shots, but not today," said the 7-foot-6 center, who finished just 7-for-22 from the field. "I don't know what happened. I just kept missing."

Houston shot just 43.5 percent as a team and got outscored 50-36 in the paint.

"There were a lot of things that hurt us tonight," McGrady said. "We deserved to get beat tonight."

McGrady is averaging 22.9 points in 27 career games against the Bucks, and 31.4 points the last five times he has faced them. Houston has also had good recent success at home against Milwaukee, winning six straight home meetings between the clubs, with the last loss coming in 1999.

Houston has also won five straight at home overall, improving its record there to 25-10 on the season. The Rockets - in fifth place in the Western Conference - need only a win to clinch their third playoff spot in the last four years.

This contest opens a three-game road trip for the Bucks (25-43), who have lost 12 of their last 13 away from home and own an Eastern Conference-worst 9-26 road record. They also dropped the last two games on their just-completed seven-game homestand, including a 121-95 loss to the Detroit Pistons on Sunday.

Milwaukee, which fell to 2-2 since promoting Larry Krystkowiak to head coach, got outrebounded 46-33 and allowed Detroit to shoot 57.0 percent (49-for-86) from the field.

The Bucks, who are almost certain to miss the postseason for the second time in three years, are struggling without center Andrew Bogut (left foot) and forward Charlie Villanueva (shoulder). Both players are expected to miss the rest of the season.

"We're depleted," said Michael Redd, who scored 14 points Sunday - barely half of his 26.9 average. "We're in no position to take advantage of anything."

Redd scored 34 points in the other meeting in the season series, but the Rockets won 97-93 on Nov. 8 in Milwaukee behind 32 points from McGrady. Houston has defeated the Bucks four straight times overall.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need everyone to be firing for this one.
Got to follow that embarrassing loss with a win.
Doesnt matter how we win as long as we win.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

As long as everyone get their shots in and plays good defense in the second half, we'll be fine.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we will win, because they don't want to win


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

This should be a win and Yao should shoot better after that bad shooting last game. Another 30+ point game for T-Mac.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

What? No vBookie? Aw man, The Rox are gonna make a killing tonite too...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

mms://a1575.l2035344255.c20353.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1575/20353/v0001/reflector:44229

Not sure this is gonna work.

But hey I cant watch this game.

Tiem to study see everyone later


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

another 30pt quarter...put it in the books! 

Locker Room PepTalk

"You will thank me when we have Durant!" - Bucks Head Coach


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

hroz said:


> mms://a1575.l2035344255.c20353.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1575/20353/v0001/reflector:44229
> Not sure this is gonna work.
> But hey I cant watch this game.
> Tiem to study see everyone later


It works. I have to get some reading done. I'll watch the game when the second half starts.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wiz & Jazz getting ready for tip-off

Let's Go "Agent O" 51pts last meeting


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 

Tmac!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

only up by 8, our boys can't fall asleep on this one...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

btw why's Chuck only played 8mins? stats wise he's having a good game


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww. Yao missed the dunk.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Luther Head with the 3. :clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OT :41-35 Wiz over Jazz @ the Half


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

put this one in the books...oops, one more quarter..lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That Utah game looks pretty bad to watch... kinda like our game against the Celts with T-Mac and Yao out 

Great 3rd Q by the squad, think VSpan and co will be getting some PT tonight


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

81-60 Rockets. Not bad. If we keep this up for another five minutes, the bench players can play.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Chuck hurt his shoulder early in the game playing defense. Strained left shoulder.. they are going to check it tomorrow and see how bad it is. He may be out for the LA trip.

The way he was holding it I had flashbacks of Dwade... but the good news is nothing was separated.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Chuck hurt his shoulder early in the game playing defense. Strained left shoulder.. they are going to check it tomorrow and see how bad it is. He may be out for the LA trip.
> 
> The way he was holding it I had flashbacks of Dwade... but the good news is nothing was separated.


yah I thought it'd be an injury... get well Chuck!

Patterson not letting our starters go to rest, argh!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao looks absolutely horrible. This reminds me of the old 19/9 Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, Yao has been pretty slow to get back into domination form again. What gives?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Did Yao just blocked Boykins?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

if anyone gets hurt, I'm riding on Van Gundy tonight!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope Juwan Howard is alright.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We should play the bench players now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wtf, why isnt the bench in right now?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rockets win! :yay:. Yao wasn't doing so well in the first half but T-Mac saved the day. It would have been nice to see the bench players in the last three minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ah well, a win's a win. Yao needs to get himself going


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice win wish I could have wached it.

THat last loss has left a dirty taste


----------

